# Just for fun topper



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was stuck in the house today with a Knee issues. I got my grandson to go the the shop and bring me a 2'x 2 'x 8" block of butternut. I have a great little carving apron that catches all the chips while i sit in my chair and carve. Roughed out what will be a mountain man topper when it is done. Saw a little football, and Iced the knee.







Apron


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

is it a self portrait lol

sorry to hear about your knee ,handy to have a helpful grandchildren


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Could be. It is a good looking mountain man


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry about your knee. Hope you're doing better soon.

Good looking topper!

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice looking mountain man


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great start on the mountain man. Coonskin cap?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Great start on the mountain man. Coonskin cap?


Yes that is the plan.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I sympathise with your knee just about recovered with mine, gave it a nasty twist and was inactive for 6 weeks. Like the apron, does it have an inbuilt stiffenner to hold in a catching position?

The mountain man is looking good he will stand proud on top of a shank/pole.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gloops said:


> I sympathise with your knee just about recovered with mine, gave it a nasty twist and was inactive for 6 weeks. Like the apron, does it have an inbuilt stiffenner to hold in a catching position?
> The mountain man is looking good he will stand proud on top of a shank/pole.


This is the apron. If someone in the family sew's would not be to hard to make one


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

don't know if I could get away with carving in the house. I get the quick eye over when I have been in the workshop on coming in the back door. One thing I always seem to forget is to stamp my shoes to knock the sawdust off .Its the rubberised door mat gives me away it just leaves my footprints .so always leave a pair of slippers there now to change into.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The rule is that I can carve, NOT sand, with the apron and in one area that will be cleaned when I am done.By me. And only when there is a reason I can't use the shop.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds as tho your better half is very understanding .Its worth a bunch of flowers or a meal for a treat


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Had some time to get a little more done on this topper.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Roughing in the hair and beard today.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you certainly captured the eyes and nose well


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Topper coming along nicely, a good candidate for the oil paint staining finish as previously posted. Thanks for the info on the carvers apron all I need to do now is whip up some enthusiasm from her indoors to make one, (less mess should be a good incentive)


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Added dome detail today.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great detail in the eyes, looking good.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Basic carving done.just final clean up. I am going to use a small burr to texture the hair on the cap then shape and fit the base to a hiking staff before finishing with tung oil;.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He's looking really good!

I like the fringe on his coat.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now it is a topper in search of shank.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

when you find the shank how you going to finish him?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet looking piece Randy :thumbsu: !! It'll look good on whatever stick U choose though IMHO a dark walnut would really set it off.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice job ,good attention to detail, well done


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Still looking for a shank. But darkened the hair and some detail with the wood burner. and applied some tung oil.


----------

